
Meet the Redditors Who Designed a Hyperloop Pod - prawn
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/meet-the-redditors-who-designed-a-hyperloop-pod
======
silasdunbar
Here's how they did it:

[https://youtu.be/te2nI8Gtdj0?t=7m27s](https://youtu.be/te2nI8Gtdj0?t=7m27s)

